# Just a little favor.......



## Metlmodr (Jul 13, 2017)

Made these 




for a friend building a Midlana kit car. Material was a mix of 4130CroMo  and 431 stainless.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 13, 2017)

WOW! Those turned out really nice. Good job.

Soooooo, what would you consider a really big favor?


----------



## WesPete66 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry, but I gotta ask..  What are they for?


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 7, 2017)

Threaded ends to weld into tubing for tie rods or radius arms.
High misalignment spacers for the heim joints.


----------

